
YouTube Strikes Now Being Used as Scammers' Extortion Tool - okket
https://torrentfreak.com/youtube-strikes-now-being-used-as-scammers-extortion-tool/
======
sarcasmatwork
This is fing crazy youtube is allowing this behavior. We all know that the
youtube copyright strikes is bs, but this goes to a whole new level of
insanity!

